# round vs square soaps



## fylith (Sep 18, 2010)

what do you all think or round soaps are they desirable or do people just want/like square soaps? i have a great soap mold but it will produce a round soap should i bother using it?


----------



## IanT (Sep 18, 2010)

yeah!! go for it! I like the way round soap fits in my hand  I think many people will say that in my experience ... but dont wanna speak for anyone else


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 18, 2010)

I like round soaps. For me, the square ones are harder to hold.


----------



## cwarren (Sep 18, 2010)

I like and make both ... Have FUN !


----------



## nattynoo (Sep 18, 2010)

I've got girly hands so agree...round fits good.
But in having said that I like the look of square......


----------



## carebear (Sep 18, 2010)

I like small round soaps, and ovals best.
But my customers seem to be most fond of rectangles.


----------

